# [OT] Dimmi che distribuzione linux usi e ti diro' chi sei!

## FonderiaDigitale

Probabilmente qualcuno gia conoscera' questo pezzo, io l'ho trovato in giro per la rete e mi sono piegato in due dalle risate  :Very Happy: 

ed e' anche abbastanza plausibile devo dire  :Smile: 

io sono una via di mezzo tra il debian e il gentoo. fantastico

 *Quote:*   

> RedHat: il professionista.
> 
> Lui Linux lo usa per lavoro. Non ha tempo da perdere in sciocchezze. Ha bisogno di cose pratiche e di nomi solidi. Quando va dal cliente ha bisogno che quando dice la parola Linux, questo si illumini di gioa. Allora per essere sicuro, deve avere un marchio noto, che snocciala tra un IBM da una parte e un Microsoft dall'altra.
> 
> Non ha alcun timore di mischiare sacro e profano, perché l'Open Source è una cosa seria, da professionisti quale lui è. Prima ogni tanto piratava Windows, perché Bill Gates è già abbastanza ricco. Ma ora ha trovato un modo per evitarsi preoccupazioni, e visto che è gratis e si può installare al cliente senza rogne, alleluia!
> ...

 

----------

## -flash-

Io ci ho messo 1 giorno pieno a installare e sistemare tutti i pacchetti..

 :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

Il testo originale e' di Michele Sciabarra', il suo sito vale la pena di essere visitato e' molto carino. Il link originale al simpatico documento e' :

http://michele.sciabarra.com/page/DimmiCheDistroUsi

Fede

----------

## gutter

Lo avevo letto tempo fa e l'ho trovato molto carino. Sul sito di Michele Sciabarra ci sono altre simpatiche storie si questo tipo    :Wink: 

----------

## Trust No One

ahaha bello il pezzo della gentoo..sembra io davvero..l'avrò installata 10 volte, tra la corrente e l'adsl che se ne vanno -_- .. cmq ala fine ho imparato qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> ahaha bello il pezzo della gentoo..sembra io davvero..l'avrò installata 10 volte, tra la corrente e l'adsl che se ne vanno -_- .. cmq ala fine ho imparato qualcosa 

 

L'importante è che ci sei riuscito e che credo abbia imparato molto dall'installazione di una distro come gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

l'ho installata così tante volte che ormai mi ricordo a memoria TUTTA la guida O_o e non esagero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Esatto, quello per cui amo sempre più Gentoo e che riesce ancora a farmi perdere 8 ore al giorno davanti ad un PC.

[tedio]

La passione di imparare l'ho sempre avuta, fin da bambino, ma oggi non è più come quando ho cominciato 6 anni fa (con l'informatica in generale).

A 19 anni ho stabilito il mio record personale con 18 ore (  :Shocked:  ) passate al PC, oggi ci lavoro le mie 8h e 3-4 cazzeggio a casa.

Ma da quando un mio collega se n'è venuto col dirmi "ah, io all'uni ho fatto un corso su Gentoo, è carina..." sto riacquistando la voglia e la passione di smanettare.

Ieri, ad es, ho fatto un secco 20.00 - 04.00 di mattina per installare col minimal reiser4 + nitro-sources (stamattina, alle 8, ero piuttosto down  :Laughing:  ); adesso, mentre scrivo, ho deciso di stare sullo stabile ed ho ricominciato tutto daccapo col minimal ufficiale (emerge a go-go!).

Da 2 anni dico che voglio imparare e passare a GNU/Linux (GNU sennò Stallman s'incazza  :Wink:  ), Longhorn mi sono promesso che non sarà il mio prossimo S.O.

Fra tutte le distro provate (conto una 50ina di CD masterizzati, benedetta ADSL a 1,2Mbit!) Debian mi aveva colpito di più, per il concetto "absolutely-free" che la pervade. 

Ho poi un debianista-estremista-masochista come amico, che ha fatto la sua parte...  :Laughing: 

Ma ancora non ero contento, woody è roccia granitica ma della roccia ha anche l'età...

Sarge è già meglio, ma non era il massimo.

Dicevo "sto Linux è migliore, è modulare, lo puoi ultra-configurare ma è una nonna zoppa a confronto con XP sullo stesso PC!"

Non ero e non sono ancora diventato un tweaker eccelso, anzi sono ancora molto lontano, ma diamine!

Poi pacchetti compilati per i386...

Vabbè la compatibilità, ma per lo meno fate fork delle distro diverse per le diverse piattaforme o per lo meno per i pacchetti più importanti! (capisco l'immane lavoro che comporterebbe e che lo portano avanti volontari e non professionisti pagati)

Apt-get è un mostro (di potenza), ma anche lui le dipendenze le toppava qualche volta, oppure mi faceva installare 16 pacchetti per usarne 1...

RPM manco ne parlo, 1-10 di apt-get...

Ed ora eccomi qui, con Gentoo che manco avevo mai provato (pensavo fosse dedicata solo ai ppc, che "iniorante"  :Laughing:  )

Con mille files di configurazione da editare, comandi da dare, cosine da fare, etc. etc. etc.

Ma ogni giorno leggo una riga di meno del manuale (io monto solo memoria "volatile"  :Razz:  ), ogni giorno miglioro un pezzettino, ogni giorno configuro qualcosina...

Fino a che sputtano tutto e via dall'inizio  :Very Happy: 

[/tedio]

Grazie ragazzi, grazie Gentoo!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Ma da quando un mio collega se n'è venuto col dirmi "ah, io all'uni ho fatto un corso su Gentoo, è carina..." 

 Curiosità: che uni ha frequentato/frequenta il tuo collega?

Apprezzo questo elogio allo smanettamento ma in generale lo spippolare è rivolto allo scopo -> ho un obiettivo, non va al primo colpo -> ci spippolo su, non mi fa paura.

Spippolare for fun può essere molto bello, ma credo che /dev/fidanzata /dev/amici /dev/te_stesso siano da montare più frequentemente che /dev/pc anche se agli occhi di top, il processo spippolo_passion ciuccia via la maggior_parte della CPU [pardon della testa]   :Very Happy: 

Eppoi come qualcuno scrisse qui gentoo è una distro per pigri.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eppoi come qualcuno scrisse qui gentoo è una distro per pigri.

 

Sono daccordo

Se uno avesse il tempo e la voglia e volesse essere davvero duro e puro si installerebbe una slack (o si farebbe la sua distro...)

D'altra parte siamo umani... e io il computer lo utilizzo, non lo venero come un dio... (non venero nemmeno dio se devo essere davvero sincero... figuriamoci un ogetto che sta sul mio comodino   :Laughing:  )

----------

## oRDeX

Questione di gusti alla fine, ogni distro ha i suoi pregi e difetti, comodità e scomodità.

Gentoo r0x

----------

## SteelRage

Ma LOOL!!

Conosco un amico... che usa Slack... con un catorcio di PC...

si, insomma... non è che si sono ispirati a lui quando han scritto il profilo dello slackwerista?  :Very Happy: 

o è genetico? 

ri-LOL

----------

## .:deadhead:.

La citazione che mi ricordavo non era dal forums gentoo, ma da qui, fatta da un gentooista

----------

## pqnet

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Conosco un amico... che usa Slack... con un catorcio di PC...
> 
> si, insomma... non è che si sono ispirati a lui quando han scritto il profilo dello slackwerista? 
> ...

 

Beh credo di si... è proprio genetico, anche io mi ci vedo parecchio: io ho iniziato con red hat 6.qualcosa, tanto per intenderci quella con il gcc sminchio sperimentale che non compila niente, poi ho tentato di installare la slackware (non ricordo quale, mi sembra la 8 o la 7)  ma non riuscivo a far partire il maledetto programma di installazione dal cd. Allora ho installato red hat 7 in attesa di trovare un cd più funzionante...

L'anno scorso con l'avvento della fibra ottica (e del computer ottico) ho scaricato la slackware 9 e finalmente sono riuscito a installarla. Poi da li ho imparato molto e ho anche tentato di riscrivere da zero la mia distro (tanto per intenderci ho installato LFS su una VM). Quando ho visto tutti i casini con i font e che ogni volta che premevo backspace la bash disegnava una tilde ho detto che non ero ancora pronto per tutto ciò e soprattutto non avevo molto tempo da perdere. Quando è uscita la slackware 10 mi sono trovato di fronte ad un bivio: aggiornare il sistema alla nuova versione o piallare tutto e installare qulcosa di nuovo (la slackware è carina e funziona bene, ma a furia di fare ./configure && make && make install per installare le cose non sapevo più che cosa c'era nel computer....) . Avevo pensato alla gentoo che mi allettava sia per la gestione dei pacchetti sia per la possibilità di compilare tutto da zero ( un po' simile al mio progetto di LFS...), ma abbandonare la slackware mi preoccupava... poi ho visto un mio amico che mi ha detto "ho compilato il kde da zero... ci vuole un botto di tempo ma guarda:" e ha fatto startx. Dopo 3,5 secondi (il tempo che ci ha messo ad avviarsi) avevo già deciso quale distribuzione installare. E così ho fatto 

```
CFLAGS=-O3 -fomit-frame-pointers -funroll-loops -march pentium4 -pipe
```

  e ho installato la gentoo.

Comunque sono ancora uno slackwarista dentro (guardo i film con mplayer -vo caca e se posso non uso X, ad esempio e non ho ancora smantellato il mio vecchio pentium@75Hz) e prevedo in futuro di adattare linux al cellulare di un mio amico (se qualcun'altro volesse avere a che fare con quest'impresa folle me lo faccia sapere).

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

OT io avevo installato linux su un ipod ^^ (solo che andava in kernel panic dopo 2 secondi dall'avvio :/)

----------

## federico

 *pqnet wrote:*   

> prevedo in futuro di adattare linux al cellulare di un mio amico (se qualcun'altro volesse avere a che fare con quest'impresa folle me lo faccia sapere).

 

Quando si tratta del cell degli amici  :Smile:  Io non mi farei scrupoli sul mio se avessi uno dei vostri cellulozzi moderni che supportano sistemi operativi (ma qui siamo alla serie noi che amiamo le 20 colonne e le 5 righe  :Smile:  in 2 toni di verde)

----------

## lopio

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma da quando un mio collega se n'è venuto col dirmi "ah, io all'uni ho fatto un corso su Gentoo, è carina..." sto riacquistando la voglia e la passione di smanettare.
> 
> 

 

che fortuna!!!!!!!

Ai miei tempi non se ne parlava di corsi cosi' belli   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Gentoo is for Ricers

http://funroll-loops.org/

----------

## rota

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  redhat fa schifo......  :Wink:   preferisco la slackware che per mio giudizzio è una via dime mezzo tra deby è gentoo'......

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

che redhat non ti piaccia e' un conto...

ma dire che fa schifo mi sembra troppo.

Se gentoo e altre distro sono a questo punto il merito e' anche di redhat (come di slack e debian)

per favore evita commenti poco costruttivi di questo tipo!

alla base sono tutte GNU/linux...

ciao

----------

## n3m0

 *rota wrote:*   

>   redhat fa schifo...

 

rifalla meglio  :Wink: 

Cmq le mie distro preferite sono: 

Gentoo

Debian (ah, mio ex amore  :Smile: )

SuSE (che purtroppo non ha profilo nell'articolo di Sciabarrà)

----------

## xchris

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq le mie distro preferite sono: 
> 
> Gentoo
> ...

 

oh toh...

la mia stessa scaletta  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *rota wrote:*   

>   redhat fa schifo...... 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Ho usato RH per moltissimo tempo e la considero un'ottima distro che ha scelto un target di utenti, ed ha cercato di creare una distro fatta per questi.

Questa tua affermazione mi sembra la solita storia, sentita e risentita: il mio sasso è meglio del tuo e meglio di tutto il resto.

Cerchiamo di essere più razionali, e quando facciamo una affermazione motiviamola.

----------

## rota

be forse o esagerato un pochino   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  pero non potete dire che non Ã¨ cosi .......senno non avreste cambiato distro .....ma sareste rimasti alla red....   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *rota wrote:*   

> be forse o esagerato un pochino    pero non potete dire che non Ã¨ cosi .......senno non avreste cambiato distro .....ma sareste rimasti alla red....  

 

Non si sta negando che gentoo sia un'ottima distro. Il problema è che anche essendo gentoo favolosa da questa affermazione non segue necessariamente che il resto fa schifo.

----------

## rota

ok come non detto  :Wink: 

----------

